# Routing circles or making discs.



## Mike Wingate (4 Jul 2011)

I copied and adapted a design I saw on Routerforums to cut circles and arcs. It is best used with a backing board double sided taped to the underside. Plenty of dist, but quick and cheap. Bought a cutting board and had the rest. It will cut from 10mm to really big if you use a bigger base. Pics on photobucket.


----------



## George_N (12 Jul 2011)

Mike, thats a very neat jig. Just today I was looking at the Trend Ncompass, a commercial version of this very jig; cost, almost £50. I'll certainly be building one like yours for myself. Was it regular kitchen chopping board you used for the base?


----------



## DOOGYREV (12 Jul 2011)

I concur, and will be building one utilising some of the left over parts, from my old Elu that is exactly the same one as yours, and was my favorite router, but alas is no more.


----------



## Furtree (12 Jul 2011)

Yup! --very neat job there! =D> 

Nice to see a little Elu used there too; I've used mine sooooo much, -- for *all *sorts, over 25yrs, and it's still going strong!


----------



## Mike Wingate (13 Jul 2011)

Sainsbury's finest cutting board set.


----------



## clk230 (8 Sep 2011)

made one of these this afternoon , brilliant jig thanks for sharing .


----------



## Mike Wingate (9 Sep 2011)

I am using it in the construction of a new drill press table. 2 holes, 1 140 dia to take my largest drum sander. The other is 120 dia. and supports the top plate with the large hole. The dust falls through into a pull-out drawer. Circle blanks cut to fill the 140 hole, with holes to suit other drum sanders. T-Track in an H and a fence with T-Track yet to make.The table sits on a box which sits on the cast iron bed, with a drawer for the dust. I will build a cabinet to sit under the floor mounted drill stand. Drawers and my double ended grinder on top of it.


----------



## The Bear (11 Sep 2011)

Any chance of a photo of the drill table Mike, sound interesting


Mark


----------



## Shrubby (12 Sep 2011)

Mike 
Before building a drawer, fix a temporary front on your box and drill a hole for a vacuum hose. You'll get much better dust collection
Matt


----------



## Stormer1940 (13 Mar 2012)

What is the locating pin made from.. and also what are used for the rods? Threaded rods? Can't quite make it out..? Thanks for the share..


----------



## Mike Wingate (20 Mar 2012)

Never too late.


----------



## Mike Wingate (20 Mar 2012)

The pin is a machine bolt with the head cut off, 6mm. The two round bars are brass, slide nicely through the nylon. The ends of the brass bar are threaded and a nut and washer on each side hold it together.


----------



## jim_hanna (21 Mar 2012)

Stormer1940":2cbs17c4 said:


> What is the locating pin made from.. and also what are used for the rods? Threaded rods? Can't quite make it out..? Thanks for the share..



One advantage(probably the only one) of small cheap routers is that the pressed steel fences require the rods to be tapped, usually M5, which makes it very easy to make levelling ski feet or to attach the router in this sort of jig.

I'd never thought of using the rods to fix the router in a circle cutter, went home last night and made a crude copy out of some ply offcuts. Thanks again for a good idea.


----------



## foxhunter (28 Mar 2012)

Why go to all that trouble Mike when you can buy one off the shelf from Trend for £82!

#-o


----------



## Mike Wingate (28 Mar 2012)

Being a teacher and having to go shopping in Sainsburys, why not, I am building a Strumstick at the moment, then a CBG.


----------



## John Brown (29 Mar 2012)

Nice. First time I've seen or heard of a Strumstick!


----------

